
Gates Says Virus Death Toll May Not Reach Experts’ Worst Case - samizdis
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-05/gates-says-virus-death-toll-may-not-reach-experts-worst-case
======
detaro
That's the definition of "Worst case", isn't it?

